
Main is usually a function. So then when is it not? - amatheus
http://jroweboy.github.io/c/asm/2015/01/26/when-is-main-not-a-function.html
======
Nadya
>I’m guessing all that will happen when my coworker turns in an assignment
looking like this is they will take off points for bad coding style and say
nothing else about it.

While clever, "useless cleverness" does tend to lose you marks. :)

